# Deer Cheeseburgers & Onion Scramble



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2018)

*Deer Cheeseburgers & Onion Scramble*


Well, I did Bacon Scramble and Spam Scramble, so here’s a new one—"Onion Scramble".
Goes Great with my Deer Cheeseburgers with Fried Onions.
So I grilled some Deerburgers, Melted some American Cheese on them, and threw some Fried Onions on top.

Then the next morning, I threw the rest of the Fried Onions in a pan, added a couple Eggs, some Black Pepper, and I got a Great Breakfast. Pretty Good Stuff!!!

Next Stop is the Leftover Deerburgers with MW, Cheese, and Fresh Garden Tomato slices (Finally)—Be posting that in a few days.


Enjoy the Pics,

Bear

One nice Medium Onion:







Sweating in Butter:






That's about how I like them:






Next I get the Deerburger on the "Q":






First two with Melted Cheese & Mrs Bear's Simple Sauce:






And a nice pile of Fried Onions on top, and some Pickle Chips on the side:






Next morning I heat up the leftover Fried Onions in some more Butter:






Then add a couple Eggs:






Flip everything around awhile, until the Eggs set:






Plate it, add a bunch of Black Pepper, and a couple Sausage Links.
Another Breakfast for a Bear:


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

Double your pleasure, double your fun!
Looks like my kinda cookin, Bear!

Points!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

Looks really good. No more hunters left in the family so no more venison. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2018)

Mmmm... Doubly Delicious!
Nice work John.
*Like!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Double your pleasure, double your fun!
> Looks like my kinda cookin, Bear!
> 
> Points!



Thank You Sonny!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good. No more hunters left in the family so no more venison.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
Hmmm---Only one hunter left on my side of the Family too---Our Son, but a few of the kids that work for him as tower climbers are always offering to shoot me a Deer. I could take them up on that, but so far Bear Jr is keeping up pretty good with our Venison Supply, since I quit Hunting.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2018)

Tasty stuff! All looks good. Throw some diced Ham in, some time. I have eaten Ham and Onion Omlettes since I was a kid. I found in my teens and 20's that a H&O Omlette after a hard night of drinking resulted in a hangover free morning. Not much drinking these days but still eating the Omlettes a couple times a month...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Tasty stuff! All looks good. Throw some diced Ham in, some time. I have eaten Ham and Onion Omlettes since I was a kid. I found in my teens and 20's that a H&O Omlette after a hard night of drinking resulted in a hangover free morning. Not much drinking these days but still eating the Omlettes a couple times a month...JJ



And still no hangovers, neether.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm... Doubly Delicious!
> Nice work John.
> *Like!*



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Tasty stuff! All looks good. Throw some diced Ham in, some time. I have eaten Ham and Onion Omlettes since I was a kid. I found in my teens and 20's that a H&O Omlette after a hard night of drinking resulted in a hangover free morning. Not much drinking these days but still eating the Omlettes a couple times a month...JJ




Thanks Jimmy!!
Yup---I agree---Maybe next time---So many ways to do them---So little time!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2018)

@gary s ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2018)

@c farmer---Thanks For the Like, Adam.


----------



## xray (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks good! You could never have enough onions. 

That scramble looks like a good hunters breakfast, gives you a full belly while you go get more deerburgers.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks very tasty, both times.  Eggs just like I like em!  Been a while since deer has been in my freezer, but this year I fully plan too.  Have seen many great ways to enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2018)

xray said:


> Looks good! You could never have enough onions.
> 
> That scramble looks like a good hunters breakfast, gives you a full belly while you go get more deerburgers.




Thank You Xray!!
That full Belly helps keep ya warm in a Freezing PA Woods too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Looks very tasty, both times.  Eggs just like I like em!  Been a while since deer has been in my freezer, but this year I fully plan too.  Have seen many great ways to enjoy.



Thank You Jeff!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 11, 2018)

Dang and I was in PA Saturday morning :( but was on the road before you were up. Maybe there was a left over burger in the fridge??  :rolleyes:

Warren


----------

